# Handcoloring on inkjet paper?



## shadowfixer (Oct 5, 2010)

Has anyone been able to handcolor with Marshall's Oils and Pencils in the digital world?  I have not found any paper that works, including Marshall's Paper that is specifically for handcoloring.


----------



## ann (Oct 5, 2010)

Hopefully terri will coming along and post some tips for handcoloring on inkjet papers as she has done that type of work, both with film and digital.


----------

